# Central Nuclear em Portugal - realidade ou utopia?



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:03)

Vamos, então, começar por um tema algo polémico e que, particularmente, me suscita algum interesse:

** a possível construção de uma central nuclear em Portugal!



Passo a citar alguns artigos recentemente publicados relativos a esta questão!





> *Central nuclear à procura de local para se instalar*
> 
> *Os promotores do projecto de construção de uma central nuclear em Portugal afirmam que só tem sentido debater a questão quando houver estudos o que só será possível depois de escolhida a localização para a instalação da nova unidade. Sampaio Nunes, que dirige o projecto da Enupor - Energia Nuclear de Portugal, diz que o consórcio continua à procura de uma localização, depois da resposta negativa dada pelo presidente da Câmara de Mogadouro.*
> 
> ...



_in_ Diário de Notícias, 19 de Maio de 2006






> *Central representa custos altos para o País*
> 
> *As estruturas que seriam necessárias criar em Portugal para se ter uma central nuclear representam para o País "um custo muito pesado", defende Aníbal Fernandes. " Todos sabemos que uma ERSE (Entidade Reguladora para os Serviços Energéticos) já tem os seus custos, e não têm nada a ver com o que seria criar uma reguladora para o nuclear." A somar a isto, diz, há que contabilizar os custos de ligação à rede de uma central, realça aquele responsável. *
> 
> ...



_in_ Diário de Notícias, 22 de Maio de 2006






> *Acidente de Chernobyl já não é possível hoje em dia*
> 
> "A central nuclear que pretendemos instalar em Portugal será seguríssima." Quem o afirma é Pedro Sampaio Nunes, um dos promotores do projecto de construção da central que tem em Patrick Monteiro de Barros o rosto mais conhecido. No debate realizado na TSF na passada sexta-feira, Sampaio Nunes afirmou que *"nas centrais nucleares de segunda geração, que substituíram as do tipo de Chernobyl, nunca houve qualquer acidente". "E nas de terceira, que são semelhantes àquela que pretendemos construir, as condições de segurança foram aumentadas dez vezes em relação às de segunda geração",* afirma. Sampaio Nunes explica que um cenário como o do acidente de Chernobyl "já não é possível" porque a *sofisticação da tecnologia "já não deixa passar a radioactividade para fora da central".*
> 
> ...



_in_ Diário de Notícias, 22 de Maio de 2006



*   Alguém se atreve a adiantar uma opinião relativa a esta hipotética construção de uma central nuclear no território nacional?*


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 12:07)

Uma coisa é certa temos de ter uma alternativa viável aos combustíveis fósseis e agora existem tecnologias fiáveis, contudo não se esqueçam que 71% da nossa energia provém de combustíveis fosseis dos quais o estado fica com 65%! 
Portanto, politicamente é inviável tendo em conta o modelo de financiamento do estado Portugês, pq desses 65% é imposto directo e dinheiro fresquinho, pelo que não existirá alternativa a longo prazo a não ser q haja vontade politica e bloqueio de interesses.


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2006 às 21:53)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Uma coisa é certa temos de ter uma alternativa viável aos combustíveis fósseis e agora existem tecnologias fiáveis, contudo não se esqueçam que 71% da nossa energia provém de combustíveis fosseis dos quais o estado fica com 65%!
> Portanto, politicamente é inviável tendo em conta o modelo de financiamento do estado Portugês, pq desses 65% é imposto directo e dinheiro fresquinho, pelo que não existirá alternativa a longo prazo a não ser q haja vontade politica e bloqueio de interesses.



Sim, mas esses impostos continuam garantidos porque incidem nos combustíveis que afectam principalmente os transportes. Muita da energia eléctrica é produzida com recurso ao carvão, gás natural e fuelóleo mas não sei se a componente de impostos é assim tão elevada como no sector dos transportes. 
A localização é um outro grande problema. Pouca gente estará disposta a aceitar ficar com uma central nuclear no seu quintal.


----------



## Santos (29 Mai 2006 às 00:50)

Quando se fala em nuclear penso que todos ou quase estaremos mais ou menos de acordo nas suas adversidades, no entanto e tendo em conta a situação presente quer estejamos a favor ou contra nada nos adiantará, é que existem várias centrais nucleares aqui ao lado...logo e por inerencia as consequências também serão nossas.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Mai 2006 às 02:35)

boas

que tal energia alternativa 

nao e por os outros terem que nos tb teremos de ter, ja vimos se ha uma falha e uma situacao complicada, por isso vamos e investir no alternativo. 

temos sol, vento e mar.

quanto a espanha espero que nunca haja nada para bem de todos nos 

abraco meteo


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 09:55)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> que tal energia alternativa
> 
> ...



Pois mas por enquanto as alternativas não interessam pq o que é da natureza não pode ser cobrado ou pelo menos não deve, a água já é temos ene de serras que arderam recentemente com parques eólicos, sem as populações locais tenham beneficio... 
E a energia solar é mais importante do que a eólica e existiam vário projectos internacionais para implementarem áreas com plataformas de células fotovoltaicas, mas como não existe  grande vontade de comercializar ou disponibilizar uma energia alternativa que toda a gente pode ter no quintal e ficar auto-suficiente 
Em Espenaha qq edificação tem de ter obrigatoriamente o aquecimento da água através de paineis solares, parece que não é um passo de gigantes..


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 10:24)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pois mas por enquanto as alternativas não interessam pq o que é da natureza não pode ser cobrado ou pelo menos não deve, a água já é temos ene de serras que arderam recentemente com parques eólicos, sem as populações locais tenham beneficio...
> E a energia solar é mais importante do que a eólica e existiam vário projectos internacionais para implementarem áreas com plataformas de células fotovoltaicas, mas como não existe  grande vontade de comercializar ou disponibilizar uma energia alternativa que toda a gente pode ter no quintal e ficar auto-suficiente
> Em Espenaha qq edificação tem de ter obrigatoriamente o aquecimento da água através de paineis solares, parece que não é um passo de gigantes..



Pois... isso é q é um passo decidido... essas e outras medidas semelhantes teriam de ser impostas obrigatoriamente. Por exemplo: todos os novos edificios deveriam fazer tratamento de águas residuais e reaproveitamento das próprias. Falta a Gestão dos Recursos em Portugal!!! e n me digam que é por falta de dinheiro...   é falta de consciencia, é falta de vontade e falta de visão a longo prazo...

Bem a propósito das energias renováveis, é muito recente, mas foi instalada uma infraestrutura em portugal para o aproveitamento da energia das ondas e marés! Bravo Vamos aproveitar a nossa costa!!!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 16:26)

Eu concordo com o nuclear em Portugal...Acho que já é uma energia bastante segura quando comparado com a 20 anos!!

Em relação à energia eolica, qualquer dia temos o pais cheio de geradores, o problema, é que comparado com outros paises da EU, especialmente os nordicos, temos uma "grande falta" de vento.

Quanto a energia solar, concordo com o Seringador  Penso que todos os edificios novos deviam "ter obrigatoriamente o aquecimento da água através de paineis solares"
No entanto aproveitar a energia sola para produzir electricidade em larga escala, neste momento não seja muito rentável, nem viavel!!

Bruno...retirar energia às ondas é bastante complicado!! É que o mar tem um grande poder destrutivo em qualquer estrutura que lhe apareça a frente!!

Mas antes de tudo acho que devemos: 



> "Reduza. Desligue. Recicle. Ande a pé."
> 
> Campanha pretende reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 16:51)

Bem a propósito da energia das ondas. Portugal vai ter a Primeira plataforma de produção de energia a partir das ondas. e é na Póvoa do Varzim.

Repara na imagem! a estrura é montada perpendicularmente ao sentido das ondas.

http://fisica.ist.utl.pt/~left/2003-2004/Apresentacoes/MiguelAngelo.pdf
http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=id.stories/2709


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 09:27)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Bem a propósito da energia das ondas. Portugal vai ter a Primeira plataforma de produção de energia a partir das ondas. e é na Póvoa do Varzim.
> 
> Repara na imagem! a estrura é montada perpendicularmente ao sentido das ondas.
> 
> ...



Espero que não seja neste Outono 
Quanto à energia solar o grande problema é que o custo de produção dos paineis já não desce algum tempo devido à escassez de sílicio


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 09:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Espero que não seja neste Outono
> Quanto à energia solar o grande problema é que o custo de produção dos paineis já não desce algum tempo devido à escassez de sílicio




escassez de silicio????   N me parece q seja por esse motivo.
Mas ainda nesse assunto, há outros problemas! Os acumuladores de energia solar são recicláveis??? não são construidos com materiais poluidores??? É preciso pensar nisso tb...


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jun 2006 às 10:31)

_"Central fotovoltaica "nasce" hoje


A construção da maior central fotovoltaica do mundo arranca hoje em Serpa, devendo a infra-estrutura entrar em funcionamento em Janeiro de 2006, anunciou o responsável da empresa gestora do projecto. 

Piero dal Maso, da Catavento, empresa portuguesa de renováveis, adiantou à Lusa que a construção decorre até Outubro, quando a central começa a produzir energia de modo experimental, entrando em pleno funcionamento em Janeiro de 2007. Com 52 mil painéis fotovoltaicos espalhados por 32 hectares, a Central Solar Fotovoltaica de Serpa terá uma potência de 11 MW, quase o dobro da actual maior central, situada na Alemanha. 

A central vai produzir electricidade suficiente para alimentar oito mil habitações e poupar mais de 30 mil toneladas em emissões de gases de efeito de estufa face a uma produção equivalente a partir de combustíveis fósseis. Além da Catavento, a construção da central, um investimento total de cerca de 61 milhões de euros, envolve a GE Energy, subsidiária da General Electrics, e a Powerlight, fornecedora de sistemas de energia solar. 

A GE Energy, financiadora do projecto, será a proprietária da unidade e a Powerlight vai operar e manter a central. "_
JN
http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/06/06/economia_e_trabalho/central_fotovoltaica_nasce_hoje.html


é de louvar estas iniciativas... vamos aproveitar os nossos recursos!!!
 a energia solar no alentejo deve ser mais rentável que a agricultura que está a degradar cada vez mais os nossos solos!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 11:32)

Esses 11MW é por dia ou por ano??? Ainda não consegui perceber...

Aqui fica a press release : http://www.catavento.pt/PT/Press/SerpaPressRelease_PT.pdf


----------



## Zoelae (21 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

Na minha opinião devíamos encher a nossa zona costeira de eólicas k aí não encomodavam nenhum olho mais sensível, e não haveria grande perigo de extinguir as gaivotas. Qto aos painéis fotovoltaicos, cada casa devia ter o seu, até os prédios deviam por, nem k fosse lá no alto, e tb não era má ideia po-los nas bermas das auto-estradas e aproveitar aqueles nós de entrada e saída, isto seria para matar 2 coelhos com uma cajadada e minimizar o impacto ambiental.


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

Zoelae disse:


> Na minha opinião devíamos encher a nossa zona costeira de eólicas k aí não encomodavam nenhum olho mais sensível, e não haveria grande perigo de extinguir as gaivotas. Qto aos painéis fotovoltaicos, cada casa devia ter o seu, até os prédios deviam por, nem k fosse lá no alto, e tb não era má ideia po-los nas bermas das auto-estradas e aproveitar aqueles nós de entrada e saída, isto seria para matar 2 coelhos com uma cajadada e minimizar o impacto ambiental.



Os problemas que os combustíveis nos têm trazido à economia nos últimos anos já deveriamos estar a investir mais nestas energias renováveis, e também na investigação. Estes painéis são pouco eficientes, não me recordo bem mas anda há volta de 10 a 15% de eficiência, é muito pouco e são caríssimos. As lâmpadas falam na revolução dos leds mas estes ainda têm muito que brilhar, as florescentes compactas anunciam 20w = 100W mas esta eficiência anda nos 20W= 60w e... se lá chega.
Não sei se seria uma boa ideia colocar em toda a costa e tudo qto era lugar paineis e eólicas... mas em muitos locais é muito bem aproveitado. 
Há um ano atrás ainda pensei em colocar painéis por casa, mas os custos são astronómicos e o rendimento.... podia ser muito melhor.


----------



## Mago (22 Nov 2006 às 01:22)

Sou a favor das energias Renovaveis ( eólica, solar,etc) acima da energia nuclear que basicamente apenas iria contribuir com uns 3% a 5% para a produção energética do País. Também porque os concelhos mesmo os do interior estão pouco receptivos dados os receios existentes, quem iria arriscar? Depois porque as energias renováveis têm um custo fixo ou seja, daqui a 30 anos custam a mesma coisa, o sol, o vento, são gratis, não estão sujeitos as oscilações do mercado como por exemplo o petróleo. As energias renováveis sem sem duvida para mim a aposta a ter mais em conta no futuro, até porque vão gerar riqueza mesmo em concelhos mais desfavorecidos.


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Atenção ao primeiro reactor de fusão nuclear, que pelos vistos estará pronto daqui a 10 anos. Essa sim a energia do futuro , juntamente com a electricidade claro. Tudo será movido a electricidade, digo eu


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 10:45)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção ao primeiro reactor de fusão nuclear, que pelos vistos estará pronto daqui a 10 anos. Essa sim a energia do futuro , juntamente com a electricidade claro. Tudo será movido a electricidade, digo eu



Estará pronto para testes...o que significa que para estar pronto, operacional e rentavel...ainda falta bastante mais tempo


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção ao primeiro reactor de fusão nuclear, que pelos vistos estará pronto daqui a 10 anos. Essa sim a energia do futuro , juntamente com a electricidade claro. Tudo será movido a electricidade, digo eu



O problema que agora se levanta ao reactor de fusão é à grande energia necessária para iniciar o processo, e o método mais fácil para obter essa energia é pela cisão nuclear...


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 11:45)

Bem isso ainda vai demorar muito...., antes disso teremos a deriva de Icebergs mais a Sul...


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 11:51)

Seringador disse:


> Bem isso ainda vai demorar muito...., antes disso teremos a deriva de Icebergs mais a Sul...



          , penso que a marinha portuguesa deveria pensar em adquirir alguns quebra gelos, não?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Nov 2006 às 11:59)

mag0 disse:


> Sou a favor das energias Renovaveis ( eólica, solar,etc) acima da energia nuclear que basicamente apenas iria contribuir com uns 3% a 5% para a produção energética do País. Também porque os concelhos mesmo os do interior estão pouco receptivos dados os receios existentes, quem iria arriscar? Depois porque as energias renováveis têm um custo fixo ou seja, daqui a 30 anos custam a mesma coisa, o sol, o vento, são gratis, não estão sujeitos as oscilações do mercado como por exemplo o petróleo. As energias renováveis sem sem duvida para mim a aposta a ter mais em conta no futuro, até porque vão gerar riqueza mesmo em concelhos mais desfavorecidos.



Também sou a favor das energias renováveis, e se não se investe para um melhor rendimento das mesmas é claro por interesses.  

No entanto se tiver mesmo de existir uma central nuclear em Portugal, não falemos do interior, ela que fique na cidade para onde tudo vai  , claro esta a nossa querida capital!  Ficará com uma imagem bem bonita e moderna, é o que os orgulhosos políticos totalmente imparciais querem, ser o centro do mundo moderno!


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 18:22)

e podia ir ou para Alvalade ou para a expo


----------



## Zoelae (22 Nov 2006 às 19:27)

Bela imagem, acho k era boa ideia fazer isso...


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

Numa visão como futuro eng do ambiente e com tudo aquilo que já sei até hoje em relação, tanto a eficiencia energetica como a tipos de energia,penso que realmente o nuclear não será alternativa para o nosso país...Em primeiro lugar, gostariamos tds (penso eu...) de saber onde é que suas excelencias (ministros,secretarios de estado e todos os outros bananas do governo) pretendem instalar esta central, que como deve ser do conhecimento de todos,não so tem o problema de um dia poder vir a sofrer um problema e libertar grandes concentraçoes de radioactividade para o ambiente que a rodeia mas também necessita de MILHOES de metros cubicos de agua para ser arrefecido..Toda a água usada para esse arrefecimento,e de acordo com os estudos mais recentes onde se indica a construção da central numa zona interior do país onde so temos água doce que é um bem cada vez mais escasso,não pode ser reutilizada uma vez que perde todas as suas qualidades enquanto "agua"...
Para além de tudo isto,a questao nuclear nao resolveria de forma alguma o problema da energia em Portugal porque produzirá muito pouco em relação ao que nós gastamos...
Sem duvida que devemos pensar em alternativas que possam contrariar a falta de petroleo, e penso que as energias renovaveis são de facto as que melhor se inserem no pais em que vivemos, e ao nao estarmos a aproveita-las devidamente estamos a deixar passar ao lado, tanto a nossa dependencia energética, como algumas hipoteses de melhoramentos de economia..
Para todos os que de facto achem que a instalação de painéis solares é uma hipotese cara para substituir a energia "convencional", e sendo conhecedor e participante activo do mercado das energias renovaveis, penso que este é um investimento que se paga a si mesmo, tendo um retorno a médio prazo que suplanta o dinheiro aplicado..Para alem disso, a EDP já tem em estudo(nem sei se ja nao tera isso aplicado  ) a possibilidade de todos os pequenos produtores "caseiros", poderem vir a ligar-se a rede electrica nacional, ao darem o excesso de energia produzida e que não esteja a ser utilizada pelos paines,éolicas,etc, que possuam, à rede normal d distribuiçao tendo com isso a vantagem de poderem ter energia normal da rede(quando houver algum problema com a produção normal do aparelho em questao), e da EDP fazer um balanço entre a energia que entra em casa e a que sai,diminuindo à nossa conta de final de mês...Esta situação ja se verifica nos países mais desenvolvidos da Europa,mas nos como sempre estamos na cauda e so agr chega cá esta brilhante ideia..

Acima de tudo,devemos pensar em poupar..! 

Desculpem a maçada,mas penso que todos devemos estar a par das maneiras de salvar o nosso bolso, o nosso país e acima de tudo, o nosso planeta que é so um! Abraços!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Numa visão como futuro eng do ambiente e com tudo aquilo que já sei até hoje em relação, tanto a eficiencia energetica como a tipos de energia,penso que realmente o nuclear não será alternativa para o nosso país...Em primeiro lugar, gostariamos tds (penso eu...) de saber onde é que suas excelencias (ministros,secretarios de estado e todos os outros bananas do governo) pretendem instalar esta central, que como deve ser do conhecimento de todos,não so tem o problema de um dia poder vir a sofrer um problema e libertar grandes concentraçoes de radioactividade para o ambiente que a rodeia mas também necessita de MILHOES de metros cubicos de agua para ser arrefecido..Toda a água usada para esse arrefecimento,e de acordo com os estudos mais recentes onde se indica a construção da central numa zona interior do país onde so temos água doce que é um bem cada vez mais escasso,não pode ser reutilizada uma vez que perde todas as suas qualidades enquanto "agua"...
> Para além de tudo isto,a questao nuclear nao resolveria de forma alguma o problema da energia em Portugal porque produzirá muito pouco em relação ao que nós gastamos...
> Sem duvida que devemos pensar em alternativas que possam contrariar a falta de petroleo, e penso que as energias renovaveis são de facto as que melhor se inserem no pais em que vivemos, e ao nao estarmos a aproveita-las devidamente estamos a deixar passar ao lado, tanto a nossa dependencia energética, como algumas hipoteses de melhoramentos de economia..
> Para todos os que de facto achem que a instalação de painéis solares é uma hipotese cara para substituir a energia "convencional", e sendo conhecedor e participante activo do mercado das energias renovaveis, penso que este é um investimento que se paga a si mesmo, tendo um retorno a médio prazo que suplanta o dinheiro aplicado..Para alem disso, a EDP já tem em estudo(nem sei se ja nao tera isso aplicado  ) a possibilidade de todos os pequenos produtores "caseiros", poderem vir a ligar-se a rede electrica nacional, ao darem o excesso de energia produzida e que não esteja a ser utilizada pelos paines,éolicas,etc, que possuam, à rede normal d distribuiçao tendo com isso a vantagem de poderem ter energia normal da rede(quando houver algum problema com a produção normal do aparelho em questao), e da EDP fazer um balanço entre a energia que entra em casa e a que sai,diminuindo à nossa conta de final de mês...Esta situação ja se verifica nos países mais desenvolvidos da Europa,mas nos como sempre estamos na cauda e so agr chega cá esta brilhante ideia..
> ...



Para mim é igual ter uma central nuclear em Portugal ou nao...já temos uma a 150Km de Portugal..


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

Também penso que o tempo da energia barata tem os dias contados, mas essa hipótese do nuclear parece-me ser mais uma daquelas ideias “brilhantes” que não serve para nada senão para gastar dinheiro. Provavelmente, o futuro passa por um esquema como o que Tiagofsky descreve, muitos produtores, pequenos e grandes, que produzem energia de forma muito diversificada, aproveitando as vantagens de cada região. Claro que neste esquema as energias renováveis terão que adquirir um papel muito maior.


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

Bem, sobre a possibilidade de injectar na rede eléctrica energia produzida pelos utilizadores domésticos isso já é possível e existe em Portugal. Se não me engano, existe um caso desses em Barcelos.

Quanto à questão do nuclear temos de analisar a situação actual, o problema é se precisamos urgentemente de mais energia ou não e se sim de onde a podemos obter. Neste momento é sabido que as energias renováveis não estão suficientemente desenvolvidas e a sua eficiência é muito baixa. Por exemplo o parque eólico do Alto-Minho que, quando estiver concluído, será o maior da Europa (não sei se em área ou potência...) poderá fornecer energia a uma cidade de 200 mil habitantes. Ou seja dá para alimentar pouco mais que a cidade de Braga... A produção de energia solar ainda é ainda mais ineficiente. Agora coloco a questão: Conseguiremos em 10 anos diminuir substancialmente a dependência energética à custa das energias renováveis? Se tivermos um choque petrolífero como aconteceu na década de 70 quais são as repercussões económicas para os nossos bolsos? Todo este eforço de luta contra o *défice * iria simplesmente por água abaixo porque as empresas não poderiam pagar facturas de electricidade tão elevadas e este seria mais um factor para a debandada geral e um aumento de deslocalização das empresas. 

Analisando a questão nuclear....
Qual é  o racio de falhas graves (fuga de radiação) com centrais termo-nucleares e o número destas que há em todo o mundo. Das centrais que tiveram falhas graves quantas utilizavam a tecnologia que está a ser equacionada ser utilizada em Portugal? Sem dúvida, sou a favor das energias renováveis por que essas acarretam um risco nulo para as nossas vidas, o futuro deverá passar sempre por este tipo de produção. Mas o problema é o "agora" e não daqui a 100 anos (nessa altura outras tecnologias haverão...) e penso que neste caso e dada a posição de Portugal devemos avançar com a instalação de centrais termo-nucleares. A Finlândia  tão exemplificada por muitos como caso de sucesso produz a sua energia através de centrais termo-nucleares... é um país com muita água mas pouco montanhoso logo a energia hídrica não é muito viável, têm invernos extremos e tomaram a decisão de obter electricidade através de energia nuclear... Acidentes até agora: zero...

Posto isto, a curto prazo e dado o baixíssimo risco que acarreta, sou a favor da energia nuclear até ao dia em que as energias renováveis forem eficientes ao ponto de substituir a nuclear então instalada....


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 23:01)

A questão que se põe em relação à energia nuclear até pode nem ser agora,mas..e depois??Quando numa geração futura quiserem desmantelar a fábrica por esta ser obsoleta ou simplesmente por haver alternativas melhores, o que fazer com as radiações provenientes destes desmantelamentos?
Penso que a questão "RISCO ZERO" tem que ser posta neste caso...Porque acho que devemos ser altruistas ao ponto de pensarmos nao so em nos mas pelo menos 7 gerações futuras...Podemos já n viver nessa altura,mas temos k pensar que há muita gente p vir,e esses que vêm tb querem um bokadinho do que nós temos...

Minho,em relação a esse produtor que referes, penso que já é considerado um grande produtor...Eles a grande produtores já "abriram" a rede...Agr falta o povinho...!
Já agora, gostava d lançar uma questão que me foi colocada no outro dia pela minha prof d ciencias do ambiente e que acho extremamente interessante d discutir...Já alguem pensou como seria(será) o mundo sem petróleo?? 
Fica lançada a questão para quem quiser dar ideias!


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 23:03)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Já agora, gostava d lançar uma questão que me foi colocada no outro dia pela minha prof d ciencias do ambiente e que acho extremamente interessante d discutir...Já alguem pensou como seria(será) o mundo sem petróleo??
> Fica lançada a questão para quem quiser dar ideias!




Simples! Era a vapor


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 23:09)

Minho disse:


> Simples! Era a vapor



Podiamos sempre voltar a idade da pedra...raspar pedrinhas p acender fogueiras..!  

So uma nota para que fique tudo bem esclarecido,eu NÃO sou nenhum ambientalista..Estudo eng do ambiente,que busca soluções p os problemas..N proíbo ninguem nem a mim mesmo!!Simplesmente acho que podemos é fazer melhor as coisas...Só p nosso bem!


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 23:29)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Já agora, gostava d lançar uma questão que me foi colocada no outro dia pela minha prof d ciencias do ambiente e que acho extremamente interessante d discutir...Já alguem pensou como seria(será) o mundo sem petróleo??
> Fica lançada a questão para quem quiser dar ideias!



Será o Futuro. Mais tarde ou mais cedo o petróleo irá deixar de ser a principal fonte energética do planeta.


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 23:38)

Só o nome nuclear assusta as pessoas, ou por associar às bombas nucleares ou mesmo à Chernobil.
Existindo tecnologia uma central de fusão nuclear seria o ideal e os riscos são reduzidos, mas esta tecnologia ainda está a ser criada...

Pegando nas renováveis; muitas mais pessoas poderiam até aderir ao colocar paineis e até produzir para a rede pública, um custo que a médio ou longo prazo o retorno é quase garantido. 
A burocracia é que é muita. Para criar um projecto desses é necessário o avalo de impacto ambiental por parte da câmara e a sua autorização, licenciamento e mais não sei quantos dados a fornecer, algo que em média demora uns bons 2 anos .  
Depois, e ironicamente, existe um limite máximo de produção de energia por parte dos particulares, que devem se constituir como empresa para uma produção maior. Depois, para poder estar ligado à rede pública, é obrigado a fornecer toda a energia que produz e não apenas uma parte, recebendo a electricidade da rede pública para consumo próprio. 
Há uns anos atrás tinha pensado instalar paineis por cá, mas os custos e burocracia associada deitou por terra esta ideia...


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Nov 2006 às 02:07)

Dan disse:


> Será o Futuro. Mais tarde ou mais cedo o petróleo irá deixar de ser a principal fonte energética do planeta.



Se o petroleo fosse so usado p energia,n tavamos muito mal....!!
Ah,Rogério, essa parte da burocracia já era...esta td muito mais facil,e n sao precisas essas kestoes de "formar empresa",etc..!


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jul 2008 às 21:20)

Uma resposta de um amigo meu a artigo de jornal sobre nuclear



Caro Sr. Jornalista Leonídio Paulo Ferreira,



Refiro-me de seguida ao seu artigo de opinião (versão on-line) no DN de 21 de Julho de 2008, intitulado “SEIS DÉCADAS DE NUCLEAR - UMA HISTÓRIA DE HIPOCRISIA” e em particular ao seu último paragrafo, que transcrevo de seguida:



“E, por falar em Irão, que sentido faz um país com as segundas reservas de petróleo do planeta insistir na energia nuclear, apesar das ameaças de sanções vindas de todo o lado, e Portugal, com uma taxa de dependência energética de 99%, recusar sequer debater o tema? E que mais pode ser, senão hipocrisia, evocar a segurança como argumento contra a energia nuclear, quando no mundo existem 400 reactores e um deles (Almaraz) fica a 200 quilómetros da fronteira portuguesa?”



Gostaria de lhe transmitir os seguintes comentários:



1.     Compreendo e percebo o interesse em discutir a opção nuclear em Portugal. Contudo, tal discussão, para que seja minimamente frutuosa para o país, deverá decorrer com rigor e isenção. Não me parece que as suas afirmações se possam classificar de rigorosas.



2.     Em primeiro lugar, Portugal não depende 99% do exterior em termos energéticos. Depende entre 80 a 90%, consoante tenha ocorrido um bom ou mau ano hidrológico. Resumindo, dispomos de recursos endógenos para produzir entre 10 a 20% da energia que consumimos actualmente, o que é muito diferente de 1%.



3.     Em segundo lugar, a energia nuclear serve para produzir electricidade. O consumo de electricidade em Portugal representa cerca de 25% do consumo total de energia. Desta, quase 40% (do consumo de energia eléctrica) é assegurado, em Portugal, por fontes renováveis de energia (hídrica, sobretudo, e alguma eólica). Deste modo, no que toca à dependência energética do exterior das fontes utilizadas para a produção de electricidade, a dependência relativamente ao total da energia consumida é de cerca de 15% (60% x 25% =  15%). Isto é, não havendo alterações significativas na estrutura de consumo de energia eléctrica, o nuclear responderia a 15% do nosso problema da dependência.



4.     A opção nuclear não aumentaria a nossa independência energética. Com efeito, as reservas de urânio de que dispomos são relativamente escassas, de má qualidade e, acima de tudo, não poderão ser usadas como combustível no estado bruto, necessitando isso sim de um processamento industrial de elevado teor tecnológico, o que seria forçosamente assegurado no exterior do país. Portanto, esta fonte de energia também seria obtida externamente, o que agravaria ainda mais a questão da dependência externa, já que TODA a tecnologia de produção seria importada, contrariamente ao que acontece com as actuais centrais térmicas e energias renováveis.



5.       Finalmente, o argumento da segurança. Como é óbvio, um eventual acidente de uma central nuclear terá repercussões maiores em círculos mais próximos e consequências menores á medida que nos formos afastando do epicentro. Precisamos assim de ter uma ideia do que é “próximo”, em termos de acidentes nucleares. Uma ideia é ir ver os relatórios das consequências do acidente de Chernobyl. Outra, poderá basear-se na verificação do que é definido em termos de protecção civil nos EUA: “Local and state governments, federal agencies and the electric utilities have emergency response plans in the event of a nuclear power plant incident. The plans define two “emergency planning zones.” One covers an area within a ten-mile radius of the plant where it is possible that people could be harmed by direct radiation exposure. The second zone covers a broader area, usually up to a 50-mile radius from the plant, where radioactive materials could contaminate water supplies, food crops and livestock.” US FEDERAL EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT AGENCY, “Are you ready – Nuclear Power Plants” [10 milhas = 16 km; 50 milhas = 80 km].



6.       Como poderá ver, 80 km é a distância usada para aferir da probabilidade de haver contaminação, mais imediata, no cultivo, água e animais. Já agora, a distância que interessa para este caso luso-espanhol não é aquela medida em estrada (cerca de 200 km, conforme você refere) da nossa fronteira, mas em linha recta, a qual é cerca de 110 km (Almaraz – ponto mais próximo da fronteira). Concluindo, apesar de existir um “sound byte” recorrente em Portugal de que estamos já a correr riscos da produção da energia em centrais nucleares espanholas, em abono da verdade deveremos dizer, que embora não isentos de riscos, não estaremos (Portugal) a incorrer em elevados riscos de exposição a uma acidente nuclear. Penso que existem inclusivamente normas que obrigam a consultar o estado vizinho, quando a distância é relativamente pequena, o que não aconteceu no caso de Almaraz porque o critério para a consulta não se verificou.



7.       Concluindo, existem riscos relacionados com a eventualidade da ocorrência de acidentes (vd. Three Mile Island, Chernobyl, entre outros), que podem ser minimizados com um efectivo, e dispendioso, sistema de segurança. Contudo, esses riscos são naturalmente maiores para as populações PRÓXIMAS (em redor de 15 km) e não num país vizinho a mais de 100 km. Evitaria em qualquer caso classificar a sua opinião com o termo de “hipocrisia”, coisa que o Sr. Jornalista fez com a minha opinião e, creio, de muitos outros leitores.





Saudações cordiais,

Carlos Laia

carlos.laia@ceeeta.pt


----------



## psm (24 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

Concordo com os 7 pontos porpostos pelo amigo do José M. Sousa,mas ele se esqueceu para min o ponto mais importante que os defensores do nuclear nunca respondem,e que é o seguinte:Quando a central nuclear findar,pois tem uma vida de +-40 anos,quem vai pagar, o fechar o reator(nucleo) e monotorizar os longos anos de radiotividade dessa parte da central?Porque este é para min o maior problema deixar este legado, para as proximas gerações.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2008 às 00:11)

psm disse:


> Concordo com os 7 pontos porpostos pelo amigo do José M. Sousa,mas ele se esqueceu para min o ponto mais importante que os defensores do nuclear nunca respondem,e que é o seguinte:Quando a central nuclear findar,pois tem uma vida de +-40 anos,quem vai pagar, o fechar o reator(nucleo) e monotorizar os longos anos de radiotividade dessa parte da central?Porque este é para min o maior problema deixar este legado, para as proximas gerações.



Como parece que a questão está relançada em Portugal, eu também gostaria de ver esclarecidas essas questões. Pois parece-me que nos custos baratos que são indicados à energia nuclear não incluem nas contas essas e outras questões. E eu vejo bastantes países que precisam de desmantelar centrais antigas a adiarem a operação para os governos que se seguem porque a factura não é nada baixa.
Provavelmente no futuro não poderemos prescindir desta energia, dependerá de toda a restante evolução, mas no médio prazo em Portugal acho que não resolve problema nenhum.  Para países já com muitas centrais é naturalmente uma via, para um país da nossa dimensão, tenho muitas dúvidas dos custos e da viabilidade de tal empreitada.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

Na minha humilde opinião, penso que esta discussão da construção de uma central nuclear, em Portugal, fica arrumada, com o colocar de uma só questão: 

ONDE????


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

[/QUOTE]

Olha aí... 2 autênticas torres nucleares na foto... as torres do CC Vasco da Gama...


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

Agreste disse:


>



Olha aí... 2 autênticas torres nucleares na foto... as torres do CC Vasco da Gama...[/QUOTE]

Excelente fotomontagem, Agreste! 


Quanto às centrais nucleares de Almaraz (Cáceres, Espanha), Almaraz I foi inaugurada em 1980 e Almaraz II em 1983, ou seja, já têm 22/25anos de existência, encontrando-se no meio da sua vida útil teórica de segurança.

Estive a medir a distância para Portugal, com o site:
http://www.maps.data-spain.com/cadastral/

Efectivamente, encontra-se a 110 km da nossa fronteira e a 150 km de Castelo Branco. Se recordar-mos de Chernobyl, esta distância não representa mais do que atravessar a rua, se considerarmos o raio de acção do pior que pode acontecer!

Por vezes esquecemo-nos também que, a central é refrigerada pelas águas do Tejo, sendo que, a haver contaminação, esta iria inevitavelmente propagar-se por todo o nosso Tejo até desaguar em Lisboa! Por isso livrem-se de pensar que os efeitos se resumem ao interior raiano.

A zona sismica onde a central se encontra implantada, nem sequer é das mais seguras, existem falhas no Tejo e nos seus efluentes. 

Uma Central nuclear a ser instalada em Portugal, teria de ser escolhida a zona sísmica de maior segurança e à beira de um rio para o processo de refrigeração da central e para o transporte da contaminação para o mar.

Eu penso que Portugal precisa efectivamente de energias alternativas, mas os custos de investimento desta energia são demasiado avultados, sendo que precisamos de energia já e não daqui a 10 anos!

São avultados, porque são necessários estudos e muita discussão (o que em Portugal, leva anos e anos..). Depois apenas algumas empresas têm o know-how para a construção deste tipo de centrais, pelo que os concursos de mais de 3 propostas é esquecer, refletindo-se nos custos..

Depois teriamos contratos de manutenção avultados, seguros, e adquirir o combustível porque em Portugal extraimos urânio mas não possuímos conhecimento e tecnologia para o refinar extraindo-lhe os isótopos radioactivos.

Sem petróleo, o mundo teria de apostar novamente na agricultura, mais áreas agrícolas seriam necessárias para cultivar algodão, linho,... As florestas de pinheiro, voltariam dar emprego aos resineiros, pelo que estariam melhor guardadas de eventuais incêndios. De facto a resina do pinheiro ainda proporciona em alguns locais escassos do país, matéria-prima donde se extrai a águarraz (terebentina) para fabrico de diluentes, cera, graxa, tintas, óleos e muitas mais substâncias...


----------



## alhandra (28 Ago 2010 às 18:32)

Vânia_Geo disse:


> Vamos, então, começar por um tema algo polémico e que, particularmente, me suscita algum interesse:
> 
> ** a possível construção de uma central nuclear em Portugal!
> 
> ...



Quer queiramos quer não, já temos os riscos do nuclear em Portugal", "o facto de existirem centrais em Espanha é, do ponto de vista ambiental e de risco nuclear, absolutamente igual a tê-las cá". Mais uma vez continuamos mesquinhos a pensar (entenda-se os políticos que governam este país) Pois ontem já era tarde. Temos que pensar nas gerações futuras e a única alternativa é o nuclear (que não é a mesma de á 30 anos em termos de segurança)


----------



## duero (29 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

Nao é verdade que seja preciso grande tecnologia nem grandes conhecimentos nem pesoas moito cualificadas e competentes para levar una central nuclear, en verdade é moito simple e calqueira pode fazer iso.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 15:48)

alhandra disse:


> Quer queiramos quer não, já temos os riscos do nuclear em Portugal", "o facto de existirem centrais em Espanha é, do ponto de vista ambiental e de risco nuclear, absolutamente igual a tê-las cá". Mais uma vez continuamos mesquinhos a pensar (entenda-se os políticos que governam este país) Pois ontem já era tarde. Temos que pensar nas gerações futuras e a única alternativa é o nuclear (que não é a mesma de á 30 anos em termos de segurança)



 

Essa sua opinião não cabe na cabeça de ninguem...


----------



## alhandra (5 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Precisamos antes de mais de uma ponte para o futuro. Penso que as energias renováveis terão um maior crescimento comparativamente ao nuclear. Mas o erro está em andarmos de costas voltadas e não trabalhar em conjunto com as renováveis, o vento tem um potencial enorme de crescimento, assim como a biomassa, e a energia solar. Todas as tecnologias têm risco, o carvão e o gás emitem CO2. Não podemos ficar dependentes de Putin (Rússia), cada vez existem menos reservas de combustíveis fósseis, os preços dos combustíveis são cada vez mais imprevisíveis. Nada é 100% seguro. O futuro estará num mix de renováveis e nuclear. È que o nuclear completa as renováveis que estão sempre dependentes da meteorologia, mas acima de tudo nenhuma delas emite CO2.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2010 às 22:30)

alhandra disse:


> Precisamos antes de mais de uma ponte para o futuro. Penso que as energias renováveis terão um maior crescimento comparativamente ao nuclear. Mas o erro está em andarmos de costas voltadas e não trabalhar em conjunto com as renováveis, o vento tem um potencial enorme de crescimento, assim como a biomassa, e a energia solar. Todas as tecnologias têm risco, o carvão e o gás emitem CO2. Não podemos ficar dependentes de Putin (Rússia), cada vez existem menos reservas de combustíveis fósseis, os preços dos combustíveis são cada vez mais imprevisíveis. Nada é 100% seguro. O futuro estará num mix de renováveis e nuclear. È que o nuclear completa as renováveis que estão sempre dependentes da meteorologia, mas acima de tudo *nenhuma delas emite CO2.*



É verdade, mas acho que mais valia emitir CO2 às toneladas que produzir lixo radioactivo às toneladas, milhares de vezes mais perigosos que o CO2...

Não sei como acha positiva para o *nosso futuro*(o dos jovens) a energia nuclear...


----------



## Paulo H (5 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Dizer que queremos ou não queremos centrais nucleares em Portugal, é irrelevante! Senão vejamos:

Sabem a que distância está a Central Nuclear de Almaraz, em linha recta de Castelo Branco? 

Esta central espanhola está a apenas 150kms de Castelo Branco, e não esquecendo que as águas de refrigeração dos reactores seguem o seu curso pelo Tejo, e este não dista mais de 15-20kms da minha cidade! Ah pois é.. Nestas coisas do nuclear, estar a 150kms e com a água a passar a 20kms, é o mesma coisa que termos por cá uma central núclear, igualinho, "radioactivamente" falando! 

Sou contra as centrais nucleares, mas já que temos algum uranio no nosso país, sempre podíamos purifica-lo, obtendo combustível nuclear, portanto, com maior valor acrescentado, isto em vez de estarmos a exportar uranio em bruto! Em troca recebiamos mais dinheiro ou até energia eléctrica, gás natural ou petróleo.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Paulo H disse:


> .... mas já que temos algum uranio no nosso país, sempre podíamos purifica-lo, obtendo combustível nuclear, portanto, com maior valor acrescentado, isto em vez de estarmos a exportar uranio em bruto! Em troca recebiamos mais dinheiro ou até energia eléctrica, gás natural ou petróleo.



Purificar o Urânio??? Refere-se a conversão para plutónio através de centrifugadoras, ou simplesmente a limpar as escórias (material desnecessário)???

Sou de Castelo Branco, é fenomenal aqui em CB quando olhamos a volta e vemos os moinhos de vento da Gardunha ou os das serras de Oleiros ...

Portugal não precisa de uma Central Nuclear, os custos na aquisição/transformação de matéria prima e depois a necessidade de vender os resíduos, visto que não temos instalações para o efeito, seriam proibitivos para a famosa TANGA portuguesa .

Como já disse o futuro está nas renovaveis, Eólica, mini-hídrica, biomassa.... e ainda mais aqui na zona da Beira Baixa onde temos uma empresa que já dá cartas no sector, a Generg. 

Aqui até já se falou no aproveitamento do gás metano produzido pelo aterro municipal.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Albifriorento disse:


> Purificar o Urânio??? Refere-se a conversão para plutónio através de centrifugadoras, ou simplesmente a limpar as escórias (material desnecessário)???
> 
> Sou de Castelo Branco, é fenomenal aqui em CB quando olhamos a volta e vemos os moinhos de vento da Gardunha ou os das serras de Oleiros ...
> 
> ...



Apesar de o Plutónio e o Urânio serem elementos químicos diferentes, encontra-se muito pequenas  quantidades de plutónio no minério de Urânio.

De forma artificial, o plutônio é produzido em reatores nucleares pela reação:

238U(nêutrons, radiação gama) → 239U(beta) → 239Np(beta) → 239Pu.

Enrriquecer o minério de urânio significa obter um composto final com maior % de urânio, podendo ainda ser conduzido o processo de refinamento por forma a obter uma maior % de urânio radioactivo.

A mim também não me agrada nada explorar material radioactivo em Portugal, mas a verdade é que:
- O minério existe por cá (ex: Nisa), com relativa abundância quando comparado com outros países. De que adianta vendê-lo ao desbarato, quando com um pouco mais de investimento valeria 10 ou 20x mais?
- O risco já existe, pois temos uma central nuclear em Espanha a pouco mais de 100km, cujas águas de refrigeração são do Tejo!

Evidentemente, que existiria um risco acrescido com os resíduos de exploração do minério, podendo contaminar águas subterrâneas. Nisa tem águas termais e outras nascentes, seria um desastre para a região.

Ainda bem que temos as Éolicas, mas nem tudo o que luze é ouro. Temos de pagar uma taxa de energias renováveis na factura da electricidade, o que não concordo de forma alguma, é uma aberração! Outro dos problemas da exploração das éolicas prende-se com a produção quando não faz falta (ex: à noite), mas pronto, isso já são questões mais técnicas e eu não sou especialista na matéria..


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

Depois do que aconteceu na central Nuclear de Fukushima, no Japão, acho que a energia nuclear vai ter que ser repensada a nível mundial...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Mar 2011 às 19:46)

As centrais nucleares até podiam estar ao nível do mar, mas desde que os seus reactores estivessem a não menos de 100m de profundidade e dotados de um qualquer sistema de implosão em caso de emergência.. Assim tudo ficaria subterrado sem grandes riscos de contaminação radioactiva para a atmosfera ou lençois freaticos de água. Embora não se eliminassem os riscos com 100% de confiança, seriam minimizados de forma mais razoável. Mas pronto, o ideal é que utilizassemos apenas energias limpas/renováveis!


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

O que?... Este pessoal anda utópico de depois queixam-se da conta da luz lololololololol


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Knyght disse:


> O que?... Este pessoal anda utópico de depois queixam-se da conta da luz lololololololol



Por mim podem ai fazer uma à porta da tua casa Knyght  

O problema da energia nuclear é o nunca se ter em conta este tipo de riscos,sempre se pensa com idealismos e esperanças bacocas. Depois acontecem estas coisas e realmente se vê que afinal o que manda são os interesses de alguns em desfavor do bem geral de todos.
Há tantos anos a ser utilizada e continua a ser cada uma delas uma verdadeira bomba relógio por esse mundo fora, pois não há verdadeiras medidas de socorro em caso de emergência. Até mesmo essa da implosão que o Paulo H refere, traria dissabores e problemas com gravidade para o subsolo de uma extensa área, a começar com os lençóis freáticos...

Aquilo que não se pode usar em segurança, mais vale não utilizar!

E muitos poderão contestar, pois o historial a nível mundial demonstra que não tem havido desastres em massa e logo é uma tecnologia "segura".
É o que eu chamo uma meia-verdade, pois o problema é que apenas 1 desses desastres e os seus efeitos serão tão nefastos que tornam claro a perigosidade a muitos níveis na utilização desta energia aparentemente barata. E refiro aparentemente, pois a equação dos cálculos nunca teve em grande conta os reais riscos que esta fonte de energia envolve!

Estude-se primeiro a segurança, utilizem os "carolas" da área e certamente que algo aparecerá. Agora utilizando a técnica do escape sob vapor, ou esconder debaixo da terra ou água... Todas essas formas serão de enorme risco para vastas áreas envolventes à central nuclear. Como não interessa são sempre assuntos ao qual não se lhes dá destaque. Mas vejam o que se passou em Chernobyl à 25 anos atrás, procurem com olhos de ver.Vejam as deformações e as mortes que dai resultaram ao longo destas 2 décadas e meia. Eu por mim tenho-o claro, enquanto não for uma fonte de energia segura a 100% não a quero perto de mim. E no entanto sou dos que estou mais perto em Portugal, pois a Central nuclear de Almaraz está aqui mesmo ao meu lado...


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 20:24)

1º A energia não pode ser armazenada
2º Eólica vem quando quer e vai quando menos se deseja, além de ser cara!
3º Fotovoltaica por painéis é igual a eólica, vem e vai de uma forma muito agradável (ou não) e ainda é mais cara que a eólica...
4º Marés? Vocês conhecem o que o sal faz ao vosso corpo? Nem imaginam o que faz aos materiais, e quando as mares vivas acordam...
5º Geotérmica só as pressões que ficam alteradas... 

Resumindo a nuclear é a mais barata GW/h

Mas vocês queixam-se da conta da luz, por mim se quem paga hoje 50€ e não se importar de pagar já no mês que vem 100€
Num ano temos a rede toda com renováveis


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Sou totalmente a favor de uma central nuclear em Portugal. Era sem dúvida uma lufada de ar fresco para as contas nacionais e para a nossa factura de electricidade.

É perigoso? Pode ser, mas para isso já temos as Espanholas aqui ao lado.

As energias renováveis, nas quais estamos na vanguarda, são bastante positivas. O problema é que só daqui a alguns anos vamos tirar proveito(€€€) de tudo o que já foi feito. A energia nuclear iria colmatar o défice que temos em energia e reduzir substancialmente o factura de Portugal ao exterior.

O problema de Portugal é mesmo este, Nuclear é perigoso, barragens destroem pinturas rupestres e "depois queremos tudo do nada"...


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2011 às 08:47)

Houve uma segunda explosão noutro reactor nuclear no Japão.

Americanos a 100km na costa já detectaram níveis de radiações e tiveram que mover os navios da marinha para outro local.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC0QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fworld.foxnews.mobi%2FquickPage.html%3Fpage%3D26264%26external%3D789077.proteus.fma&ei=4tV9TYbWIYSnhAfL99XvBg&usg=AFQjCNEqFNhKFCxNY4Qx5DPCeNyBoYTbKw

Ou propunha mudar o tópico de "realidade ou utopia" para "distopia ou utopia"
Pois a realidade nuclear já existe


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 09:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Sou totalmente a favor de uma central nuclear em Portugal. Era sem dúvida uma lufada de ar fresco para as contas nacionais e para a nossa factura de electricidade.
> 
> É perigoso? Pode ser, mas para isso já temos as Espanholas aqui ao lado.
> 
> ...



Tudo de borla e não querem que seja mais caro que aqui ao lado!!!...
Concordo contigo HotSpot


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2011 às 16:11)

Para os que defendem o nuclear em Portugal, eu só pergunto *onde construir a central*? Ninguém a vai querer perto de casa, ninguém, em Portugal podem ocorrer sismos fortes que poderiam levar directa ou indirectamente à fusão do reactor, como parece que vai ocorrer no Japão...

Se Portugal quisesse avançar para a energia nuclear iria estar décadas a fazer estudos e  estudinhos, que quando a central fosse construída já deveria haver novas fontes de energia e esta já seria obsoleta, se para fazer um Aeroporto já está a ser assim para um central nuclear seria muito pior…

E além disso, o que fazer com os residuos nucleares?


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mar 2011 às 16:27)

MSantos disse:


> Para os que defendem o nuclear em Portugal, eu só pergunto *onde construir a central*? Ninguém a vai querer perto de casa, ninguém, em Portugal podem ocorrer sismos fortes que poderiam levar directa ou indirectamente à fusão do reactor, como parece que vai ocorrer no japão...



Por mim, pode ser aqui ao lado. É engraçado que parece que ninguém sabe que já está "uma bomba relógio" instalada em Lisboa.

O ITN (Instituto Tecnológico e Nuclear) tem o RPI (Reactor Português de Investigação) instalado na zona de Lisboa desde 1961. Embora não seja propriamente uma central nuclear nunca se sabe que consequências poderia trazer para a população em caso de "falha". Provavelmente até nenhumas, não sou especialista...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

Knyght disse:


> Resumindo a nuclear é a mais barata GW/h



Ainda gostava de ver um estudo como deve ser a atestar esse facto!

Será que ao se dizer que o custo do GW/h do nuclear é o mais barato, esse valor já incorpora:
- Custos com a matéria-prima (Portugal tem urânio, mas precisa de ser enriquecido, o que não será feito cá);

- Custos futuros com o desmantelamento da central no seu final do período de vida (elevadíssimos);

- Custos relativos a potenciais danos ambientais: só aqui, teremos um custo de dimensões enormes. Em caso de acidente nuclear (situação que nunca poderá ser desprezada), teremos mortes directas, mortes indirectas por exposição à radioactividade, tratamentos durante largos anos às vitimas de radiação, destruição de recursos naturais existentes na envolvente da central (num raio considerável), destruição de habitats, perda de biodiversidade, destruição de culturas, destruição/poluição de reservas de água, etc, etc, custos associados à imagem do pais e à redução do turismo (sim, porque mesmo que, por exemplo, o Algarve estivesse bem longe da central, duvido que alguém quisesse cá vir numa situação de desastre nuclear);

- Para todos os danos ambientais atrás elencados (e muitos outros que se poderão acrescentar), terá que ser reposta a situação inicial, o que como será fácil imaginar, terá custos elevadíssimos;

- De acordo com o Decreto Lei da Responsabilidade Ambiental, todas as entidades são responsáveis pelos danos ambientais que possam causar (e que integram todas as componentes atrás referidas e mais algumas), tendo que constituir, OBRIGATORIAMENTE, seguros de Responsabilidade Ambiental ou outro tipo de fundos que garantam a reposição de todas as condições ambientais iniciais, em caso de acidente. Se para um simples ecocentro, que não tem resíduos perigosos, um seguro destes representa um custo de algumas dezenas de milhar de euros por ano (e falo por experiência própria), então nem sei quanto não custará o de uma central nuclear;

Portanto, tendo em conta só estes aspectos (já para não falar da localização, dos imensos estudos necessários, etc...), custa-me a acreditar que o valor do GW/h nuclear integre todos estes custos! Se integrasse, de certeza que não seria o mais barato... 

Eu por mim, dispenso o nuclear por cá!


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda gostava de ver um estudo como deve ser a atestar esse facto!
> 
> Será que ao se dizer que o custo do GW/h do nuclear é o mais barato, esse valor já incorpora:
> - Custos com a matéria-prima (Portual tem urânio, mas precisa de ser enriquecido, o que não será feito cá);
> ...



Além desses factos, existem pelo menos mais 3:

- Em todos os países que existem essas centrais, elas são subsidiadas;

- A maior parte do valor monetário dispendido na construção, manutenção, etc, irá para empresas e trabalhadores estrangeiros-especializados (Areva; Siemens?), ou seja, pouco acrescentará à economia nacional.

- Derrapagens orçamentais. Em todas as construções de centrais nucleares as derrapagens têm sido altíssimas, e nem vou falar na que está a ser concluida na Finlândia, que vai a caminho do 3 x orçamento.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Em termos de custos de investimento, a solução energia nuclear é a mais cara de todas! Qual é a mais barata, em termos de investimento?

Carvão!! Não é por nada que na China abrem todas as semanas mais 2 ou até 3 explorações de mineração de carvão.

Qualquer uma destas soluções é perigosa e poluente.. A escolha da melhor solução encontra-se no meio termo, aproveitando as potencialidades específicas de cada região! Algumas regiões serão mais propicias ao vento, outras às marés, outras à insolação, outras nos recursos hídricos, outras fazendo exportar urânio, outras em geotermia.. O mix de todas elas é a solução ideal!

O problema da produção energética em períodos horários de baixo consumo, tem solução mas falta de vontade! Ou não será possível produzir alguma coisa nessas horas de baixa?? Dou já uma solução: produza-se hidrogenio e oxigénio líquido que depois servirá para a indústria, baterias, enfim produzir energia! A eficiência podia ainda melhorar fazendo-se manutenção aos equipamentos nesses períodos diários de baixo consumo!


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Em termos de custos de investimento, a solução energia nuclear é a mais cara de todas! Qual é a mais barata, em termos de investimento?
> 
> Carvão!! Não é por nada que na China abrem todas as semanas mais 2 ou até 3 explorações de mineração de carvão.
> 
> ...



Penso que o gás natural é de longe o mais barato, na caso português.

Mas concordo no que dizes, que a diversificação origens energéticas será o que nos poderá causar menos problemas.

Estes últimos acontecimentos, as revoltas no norte de áfrica e o sismo/maremoto no Japão, mostram-nos o problema da existência de centrais demasiado importantes para a produção de energia electrica.


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

Pessoal eu falo eu *custo ao consumidor o Nuclear é o mais barato GW/h*
E começo a ficar sem pachorra...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Knyght disse:


> Pessoal eu falo eu *custo ao consumidor o Nuclear é o mais barato GW/h*
> E começo a ficar sem pachorra...



E de que é que resulta esse custo?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Sou totalmente a favor de uma central nuclear em Portugal. Era sem dúvida uma lufada de ar fresco para as contas nacionais e para a nossa factura de electricidade.
> 
> É perigoso? Pode ser, mas para isso já temos as Espanholas aqui ao lado.
> 
> ...



Concordo em pleno 

Acho que temos já tudo esgotado, tudo aquilo que é pouco poluente, só resta a nuclear.


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

Resulta a que a maior matéria prima água, estaria disponível no Tejo não é preciso muito urânio para ter o reactor anos e anos a produzir.
Aliás se fossemos a pensar em desastres como o do Japão vemos que todas as centrais actuais estão a beira mar devido ao transporte de combustível, carvão, gás natural (algo que já não é assim tão barato), etc.
Mais grave se existir um anuncio de construção de uma barragem a renovável que dá lucro, é completamente controlável e essencial a poder dar segurança a rede maior implementação de outras renováveis.
Mas vale a pena falar? Sinceramente André?...
Há muitos conhecedores da verdade e grave queixam-se que os preços de França/Alemanha são inferiores, as tantas eles não sabem fazer contas...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo em pleno
> 
> Acho que temos já tudo esgotado, tudo aquilo que é pouco poluente, só resta a nuclear.



Essa é a filosofia do "perdido por 100, perdido por 1000"!

Acho que temos melhores caminhos a seguir do que esse...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Knyght disse:


> Resulta a que a maior matéria prima água, estaria disponível no Tejo não é preciso muito urânio para ter o reactor anos e anos a produzir.



Se resultasse apenas disso, toda a eólica, solar e hídrica seriam grátis. Por mais imprevisíveis que elas sejam, não pagas por elas.

Quanto à hídrica, ela é só a mais baratas das renováveis porque na altura em que a maioria das barragens foram construídas não se fazia esse cálculo.

Agora, num caso mais recente.
Vê quanto custou a barragem do Alqueva, vê o tempo médio de vida da barragem, a produção média anual da mesma, e tira conclusões sobre o "barato" que é a energia resultante.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Essa é a filosofia do "perdido por 100, perdido por 1000"!
> 
> Acho que temos melhores caminhos a seguir do que esse...



O único problema do nuclear são os resíduos, nada mais.

Mas se não temos só o caminho nuclear que caminho temos ? Mais barragens éolica e afins ?

Se não formos pela nuclear acho que a única solução é melhorar a eficiência energética e transporte da energia.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> O único problema do nuclear são os resíduos, nada mais, os perigos existem todas as centrais de energia.
> 
> Mas se não temos só o caminho nuclear que caminho temos ? Mais barragens éolica e afins ?
> 
> Se não formos pela nuclear acho que a única solução é melhorar a eficiência energética e transporte da energia.



No meu ver, nuclear em Portugal só desta forma:

http://www.hyperionpowergeneration.com/

Uma em Queluz, outra em Almada, Maia, Gaia, etc... nos locais de maior consumo-menos perca no transporte.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

Lousano disse:


> Penso que o gás natural é de longe o mais barato, na caso português.
> 
> Mas concordo no que dizes, que a diversificação origens energéticas será o que nos poderá causar menos problemas.



Como o Paulo disse, o carvão é mesmo a energia mais barata. O problema do carvão é o CO2. Se ao custo desta energia adicionarmos a captura de carbono, então esta deixa de ser a energia mais barata, e passa a ser o gás natural.

Ao contrário da China, como nós só temos "x" de licenças de CO2 para gastar, não podemos queimar carvão à toa.
Daí o maior investimento ao nível de potência instalada no último ano, ter sido não de eólica (+356MW que em 2009), mas de gás natural (+837MW instalados que em 2009).

Quanto ao saldo eléctrico importado, em 2010, graças à boa performance da hídrica e eólica, e ao aumento da potência das centrais a gás natural, a energia eléctrica importada abasteceu 5% do consumo, face a 10% no mesmo período do ano anterior.

Este ano, estamos até ao momento com um saldo exportador. O objectivo é manter esse saldo exportador, continuando a aumentar a potência de gás natural instalada.


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2011 às 00:06)

André, os valores em Portugal em relação carvão/gás natural são ínfimos comparando com elasticidade na produção.

Quando o mercado de energia na actualidade pode levar em poucas horas o preço de energia, em €/Mw, alterar dos 30€ aos 60€, as centrais de carvão perdem muito na flexibilidade em relação às de gás natural.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2011 às 09:58)

AnDré disse:


> Se resultasse apenas disso, toda a eólica, solar e hídrica seriam grátis. Por mais imprevisíveis que elas sejam, não pagas por elas.
> 
> Quanto à hídrica, ela é só a mais baratas das renováveis porque na altura em que a maioria das barragens foram construídas não se fazia esse cálculo.
> 
> ...



Existe uma coisa chamada *Hz*, é esse o factor que dá stress na gestão da produção.
É uma coisa que não é ao sabor do vento, do sol, da hídrica ou de coisa alguma. Tem de ser bem gerida.

Temos de manter os 50Hz na rede e é algo que mesmo ligado ligado a rede internacional como vocês aí estão costuma estar assim:






Exportar energia não é uma coisa boa, ninguém compra energia ao seu menor custo de produção local, por isso saldo exportador em energia eléctrica é o mesmo que dar energia, mas o que é preocupante é que tens de assegurar reserva. E reactiva correcta na rede!
Reserva e reactiva paga-se e bem...

A energia com maior rentabilidade é a nuclear. E isso por mais voltas que dêem não poderão desmentir!!!


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 13:29)

Knyght disse:


> Exportar energia não é uma coisa boa, ninguém compra energia ao seu menor custo de produção local, por isso saldo exportador em energia eléctrica é o mesmo que dar energia, mas o que é preocupante é que tens de assegurar reserva. E reactiva correcta na rede!
> Reserva e reactiva paga-se e bem...
> 
> A energia com maior rentabilidade é a nuclear. E isso por mais voltas que dêem não poderão desmentir!!!



Eu não te quero desmentir, mas...






É o exemplo de um diagrama que se tem repetido bastante este ano.
Durante a noite importamos a energia a preço muito baixo, resultante das nucleares que não se podem desligar.
Durante o dia produzimos para exportar, e não vendemos a preço zero.

E digo mais, nós só não importamos mais energia à noite (quando ela é realmente barata) e exportamos mais durante o dia (quando ela é mais cara), porque a ligação nos Pirenéus é raquítica. Por motivos de carácter ambiental, não se tem invadido os Pirenéus com redes de alta tensão que ligam a Península a França e por consequência ao resto da Europa. Há planos, embora muito caros, de fazer uma ligação como deve ser por mar.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

Só me dás razão...
O que é essa faixa vermelha? É de outro tipo de centrais que não deves desligar carvão.
As PRE's nesse dia foram bem comportadas PRE's (aliás demasiado...) são para quem não sabe eólica e fotovoltaica, entre outros.
Aliás os PRE's não são mais caros só por causa dos contratos, mas sobretudo são mais caros porque o investimento é superior e o rendimento é inferior.
E tu bem sabes que os contratos das PRE's é de injecção continua...
E sabes precisamente que os preços de compra em vazio são diferentes aos de compra em horas cheias, assim como os de venda mas são em ambos os casos directamente proporcionais.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

Knyght disse:


> Só me dás razão...




Se dou razão porque é que se aumentou a produção hídrica e de gás natural entre as 6h e as 23h, visto que exportar energia é dar energia?


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Não será porque tens as albufeiras cheias?


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 14:21)

Knyght disse:


> Não será porque tens as albufeiras cheias?



Errado.
Os gráfico refere-se ao dia 10 de Fevereiro.
Nesse dia não havia nenhuma albufeira acima dos 90%. A média nacional estava nos 66%.

E as reservas de gás natural, também estavam cheias e por isso se aumentou a produção?

Claramente que se vê que o intuito era exportar na hora em que a energia era mais cara e importar na hora que era mais barata. Importar nuclear, porque o carvão, embora lentamente, pode ser praticamente desligado. A nuclear não.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2011 às 14:53)

Por isso não "deve" ser desligada, e a ligação é cara e demorada.


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 15:40)

Este debate fazia sentido até há poucos dias atrás. Agora não faz sentido discutir o assunto num país com risco sísmico elevado e que teria que construir a central precisamente à beira do mar devido ao elevado consumo de água duma central destas. 

Depois de Chernobil ter entrado no esquecimento e estarmos nos últimos anos a assistir a um regresso em força do nuclear ao ocidente, agora vamos assistir a um forte retrocesso novamente. Ainda há pouco a Merkel disse que a Alemanha iria encerrar todas as centrais anteriores a 1980. 

É um facto que esta central japonesa já era antiga, mas a segurança era muito melhor que a de Chernobil, e o que está a acontecer é mais uma lição de que há sempre um momento em que todos os azares se juntam para dar lugar a um acidente mesmo num país conhecido pela sua excelência na engenharia e fiscalização, tal como na aviação, transporte muito seguro e fiscalizado, mas quando vários factores se juntam dá-se o desastre. 

E a energia nuclear só é barata porque o risco da mesma não é contabilizado, nem deve ser possível, apesar da probabilidade ser muito baixa caso aconteça um acidente grave os efeitos podem ser tão devastadores que nenhuma empresa ou seguradora terá capacidade de os assumir, é uma coisa que pode arruinar mesmo um país rico, quanto mais um pequeno. Há um argumento dado muitas vezes, ahh, mas os espanhóis também tem e bem perto da fronteira, pelo que estamos já a correr esse risco, sim, corremos, mas há uma grande diferença, a responsabilidade não é nossa, podemos sofrer com um acidente de Espanha mas não seremos nós a ter que limpar a principal porcaria que envolve custos astronómicos.

Daqui a 20 anos com a escassez do petróleo e gás talvez seja inevitável, mas para agora penso que este debate morreu.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 17:09)

*Portugal e Espanha têm planos de emergência em caso de acidente na central de Almaraz *



> O secretário de Estado da Energia, Carlos Zorrinho, garantiu hoje que Portugal e Espanha possuem sistemas de informação permanente e planos de emergência para um eventual acidente na central nuclear de Almaraz, perto da fronteira entre os dois países.
> 
> "Temos sistemas de informação permanente e planos de emergência e de salvaguarda preparados com os espanhóis", afirmou o governante, questionado pela agência Lusa sobre a proximidade da central espanhola de Almaraz, a pouco mais de 100 quilómetros da fronteira com Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 17:23)

Vince disse:


> E a energia nuclear só é barata porque o risco da mesma não é contabilizado...



Exactamente Vince. E esse risco é o de provocar danos ambientais enormes, cujos custos de reparação serão elevadíssimos (tal como referi no meu post anterior). Mais uma vez digo, se o preço do nuclear contabilizasse todos os custos directos e indirectos envolvidos, de certeza que não seria a mais barata.



> Além disso, acrescentou, este tipo de energia "é um sistema chave na mão" que "criaria pouco emprego e traria pouca tecnologia para Portugal".
> 
> Carlos Zorrinho contrapôs que a solução energética de Portugal tem "eventualmente, algum custo direto inicial um pouco maior mas, a prazo, tem um custo competitivo e também com a possibilidade de criar emprego e desenvolvimento e de ser também mais seguro".



Mais uma opinião acertada, em como o nuclear não é a melhor opção.


----------



## frederico (15 Mar 2011 às 18:56)

Vince disse:


> Este debate fazia sentido até há poucos dias atrás. Agora não faz sentido discutir o assunto num país com risco sísmico elevado e que teria que construir a central precisamente à beira do mar devido ao elevado consumo de água duma central destas.
> 
> Depois de Chernobil ter entrado no esquecimento e estarmos nos últimos anos a assistir a um regresso em força do nuclear ao ocidente, agora vamos assistir a um forte retrocesso novamente. Ainda há pouco a Merkel disse que a Alemanha iria encerrar todas as centrais anteriores a 1980.
> 
> ...





Há uns tempos li uma entrevista no Público a um especialista em petróleo e ele afirmava que havia reservas no mundo para o próximo século, mormente na Venezuela ou no Canadá, o problema é  que os custos de extracção são mais elevados que no passado, e provavelmente o petróleo não descerá dos 100 dólares por barril.

Não me parece que seja nenhuma catástrofe, temos é que mudar de vida. 

Por exemplo, não faz sentido que os centros urbanos continuem abandonados e sem vida. Temos que voltar a viver no centro das cidades e a deslocar-nos a pé, de bicicleta ou de transporte público para o emprego, como no passado. Devem voltar as ruas comerciais e o pequeno comércio de proximidade, por oposição ao centro comercial dos subúrbios. Para além disso, os serviços públicos não devem continuar a ser deslocalizados para os subúrbios, como sucedeu em Tavira, onde colocaram uma loja do cidadão num centro comercial fora da cidade. 

O nosso desastroso modelo de ordenamento, feito para agradar a autarcas e construtores não é sustentável a longo prazo.

Outro exemplo de como poderemos poupar energia, corrigir o péssimo isolamento das habitações.

Tudo indica que não haverá falta de petróleo nas próximas décadas, o grande problema será o seu custo, por isso devemos já começar a adaptar-nos e a mudar de vida.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Imaginem só que ocorria um acidente similar a chernobyl numa cidade portuguesa como Lisboa ou Porto! Os custos ambientais, assim como o simples facto de se tornarem locais inabitaveís por 10, 20,.., anos, qual seria o custo de tudo isso se fosse incorporado na factura da electricidade??

Alguém desejaria ter uma central assim, ao lado da sua casa?

Somos um país demasiado pequeno para tamanho risco!

Talvez no futuro se construam centrais que consigam auto-desmantelar-se em caso de perigo! Exemplo: com 40kg de plutonio bastam para obter uma bomba atómica. Com apenas alguns kg se pode operar uma central nuclear. Então porque não compartimentar/blindar o combustível nuclear em menores (100gr) quantidades só se acoplando quando para produzir energia e separando-se cada parte para a sua blindagem individual quando existir um factor de risco eminente?! Não sou nenhum técnico nem expert na matéria, mas parece-me que o problema reside na quantidade de combustível nuclear! Pois quantidades menores são transportaveis e relativamente seguras! Como estas centrais detêm toda a quantidade disponível de combustível junto, logo, sem sistema de refrigeração irão explodir todas sem qualquer margem para dúvidas! É uma questão de tempo..

Ps: relativamente à central em espanha e ao facto de haver um bom sistema de informação e plano de evacuação.. Não é isso que me deixa mais tranquilo, nem a mim nem a ninguém!


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

Vince disse:


> Este debate fazia sentido até há poucos dias atrás. Agora não faz sentido discutir o assunto num país com risco sísmico elevado e que teria que construir a central precisamente à beira do mar devido ao elevado consumo de água duma central destas.



OI?

Tens de falar com a ordem dos Eng.'s pois não creio que Portugal tenha alguma orientação de ser um país de elevado risco sísmico...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 20:40)

Knyght disse:


> OI?
> 
> Tens de falar com a ordem dos Eng.'s pois não creio que Portugal tenha alguma orientação de ser um país de elevado risco sísmico...



Se calhar tens que te informar melhor:












retirado de: http://www-ext.lnec.pt/LNEC/DE/NESDE/divulgacao/tectonica.html






em que "*região A corresponde à de maior risco sísmico, e D à de menor risco*"

retirado de http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA5_Sismos/57_Portugal/573_MonitorizPort.html

Carta de Risco Sismico

Não estaremos, felizmente, numa zona similar à do Japão (perto de uma zona de subducção), mas estamos perto da zona de contacto entre as placas Euroasiática e a Africana. E até temos algum historial de sismos significativos (ou não tivesse o sismo de 1755 tido epicentro já aqui pertinho...).

Não será Portugal inteiro com elevado risco sismico, mas parece-me que os potenciais locais para a instalação de uma central, estarão todos dentro da zona de maior risco.



Do site do Lnec retiro esta frase:


> *A carta das isossistas máximas observadas até à actualidade, permite-nos concluir que o risco sísmico no continente é elevado: as maiores concentrações demográficas situam-se no seu litoral, precisamente nas áreas de maiores intensidades sísmicas observadas... *


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

O reactor nuclear de Sacavém ( Jornal Publico)

Para José Marques, a luz mais bela do mundo vem do fundo de uma piscina. Não de uma piscina qualquer, mas daquela onde se encontra o núcleo do Reactor Português de Investigação, perto de Sacavém. Do núcleo – o coração do reactor – emana um azul luminoso, intenso, tranquilizador até. Este Verão, o reactor recebeu um novo coração, com outro combustível, que entretanto voltou a brilhar.
Então José, o azul mudou?”, perguntava, a brincar, Parrish Staples, da agência nacional de segurança nuclear do Departamento de Energia dos EUA, depois de uma visita ao reactor há alguns dias. “Não, que eu tenha notado”, respondia-lhe, no mesmo tom, o director do Reactor de Investigação Português.

Mas o físico português não quis perder o momento, há cerca de duas semanas, em que o reactor com o novo combustível atingia a potência normal, que é de 1 megawatt, o equivalente a mil aquecedores a óleo domésticos de 1 quilowatt. Subiu para uma ponte móvel mesmo ao centro da piscina e pôs-se a fotografar o tal azul ou, como ele diz, “a luz mais bonita do mundo”. 

Bem conhecida dos físicos nucleares, essa é a radiação de Cherenkov, um fenómeno descrito pelo físico russo Pavel Cherenkov, pelo qual ganhou o Nobel da Física de 1958. Durante a reacção em cadeia, os átomos de urânio são escaqueirados com neutrões: dessa cisão resultam outros elementos radioactivos, cuja posterior desintegração origina a emissão de electrões e positrões. Ora, a luz azul é o efeito resultante do facto de essas partículas viajarem mais depressa do que a luz na água (a luz viaja a menos de 300 mil quilómetros por segundo na água, enquanto as partículas o fazem a essa velocidade).

Para chegar ao pé do reactor português e ver a inesquecível radiação de Cherenkov, é preciso ir ao Instituto Tecnológico e Nuclear. José Marques, de 42 anos, a trabalhar no reactor desde 1997, é o cicerone de uma pequena comitiva, para assinalar a conversão do reactor. 

Entre os convidados, além de Parrish Staples, encontra-se James Matos, do Laboratório Nacional de Argonne, perto de Chicago; John Kelly, representante da Agência Internacional de Energia Atómica (AIEA); e Jean-Louis Falgoux, da Cerca, a empresa francesa que fabricou do combustível para o reactor português.

José Marques encaminha-os até à porta metálica de um pavilhão, com um palmo de grossura, por cima da qual se lê, em letras cor-de-rosa, “reactor em operação”. Transpõem essa porta, esperam numa salinha até outra porta igual se abrir e, depois de passarem por um corredor, surge-lhes a piscina do reactor. Ergue-se nove metros acima do solo, no centro, sem qualquer janela para o exterior. No fundo da piscina, repousa o coração do reactor rodeado por 450 mil litros de água, que blindam a radiação.

O enriquecimento do urânio

Neste momento, o núcleo só tem urânio de baixo enriquecimento, tendo sido substituído o núcleo com urânio muito enriquecido. Na natureza, o urânio natural é quase só do isótopo (forma) 238, possuindo apenas 0,7 por cento de urânio-235, aquele que interessa para uma reacção em cadeia. Por isso, tem de se enriquecer o urânio natural com o isótopo 235. 

Se for para um reactor de produção de electricidade, é enriquecido até cinco por cento. Se for para um reactor de investigação, como o português, o enriquecimento vai até quase 20 por cento. Quando se excede os 20 por cento, o urânio é considerado de alto enriquecimento. Era o que sucedia com anterior núcleo do reactor português: comprado aos EUA em 1973, tinha urânio enriquecido a 93 por cento.

“Pouco depois desse urânio ter sido comprado, na Administração Carter, os EUA decidiram limitar as vendas deste tipo de material, dado que poderia ser convertido para usos militares, para bombas”, explica José Marques. “A maior parte dos países têm vindo a converter os reactores para um enriquecimento inferior a 20 por cento, dado que esse tipo de material já não tem interesse para aplicações militares.”

Agora chegou a vez do reactor português. Começou a funcionar a 25 de Abril de 1961, quando se fez a primeira reacção nuclear controlada em Portugal. Na altura, pensava-se que o país poderia vir a ter uma central nuclear de produção de energia eléctrica, uma ideia abandonada nos anos 70. É a terceira vez que se compra combustível para o reactor, depois do que foi adquirido em 1961 (devolvido em 1999 aos EUA) e em 1973 (em uso até agora).O projecto para mudar o núcleo necessitou de três anos. “Tenho mais de 500 e-mails de José Marques”, lembra James Matos, para exemplificar o imenso trabalho.

O Departamento de Energia dos EUA deu o urânio já enriquecido e uma parte do dinheiro para pagar o fabrico do combustível à Cerca, a outra parte foi paga por Portugal (no total, custou 500 mil euros). O laboratório de Argonne e a equipa do reactor nuclear português fizeram os estudos de segurança para a mudança do núcleo. E à AIEA coube a coordenação global do projecto, dando a ajuda que se necessitasse e avaliando os estudos de segurança feitos. 

A 31 de Maio, o reactor era parado. Em Junho, a AIEA enviava uma carta formal dizendo que apoiaria qualquer pedido de licenciamento que os responsáveis pelo reactor fizessem às entidades portuguesas competentes. Em Agosto, a Direcção Geral de Geologia e Energia concedia, assim, a licença de operação com o novo combustível. No início de Setembro, o novo núcleo começava a operar a baixa potência.

“Herdei um sonho, que é manter o reactor a funcionar nas melhores condições e disponibilizá-lo à comunidade científica”, resume José Marques. Para tal, terá urânio que chegue até 2016.

Como é o núcleo e o que vai fazer-se com ele
Se, pela luz azul, o coração do reactor nuclear português é fácil de localizar dentro da sua piscina, como é ele exactamente? Do topo da piscina, um conjunto de tubos cilíndricos desce até ao reactor: são as barras de segurança, que, caso seja necessário parar a reacção em cadeia, entram pelo coração do reactor adentro e absorvem os neutrões que fazem falta para manter a reacção. 

O sítio onde entram essas barras, visto de cima, parece uma grelha: na verdade, são 12 paralelepípedos na vertical, a que se chama os “elementos de combustível”. Em cada um desses elementos, com 70 centímetros de altura, existem placas de alumínio e são elas que têm o urânio no miolo. Alguns desses elementos têm 18 placas de alumínio, enquanto outros, aqueles onde descem as barras de segurança, possuem uma dezena. 

O coração velho repousa num canto, no fundo da piscina, até os EUA o virem buscar. Se apagássemos todas as luzes, ainda veríamos uma luz azul ténue, durante anos.

Dentro da água, junto ao novo coração do reactor (o único na Península Ibérica dedicado à investigação científica), irão ser colocados os mais diversos objectos para serem irradiados. Já se irradiaram peças arqueológicas para ver a composição, rochas lunares, esterilizaram-se moscas dos citrinos ou testaram-se murganhos à procura de um tratamento selectivo do cancro. O reactor serve também para investigação fundamental médica, por exemplo produzindo isótopos (formas de elementos) radioactivos. 
O estudo de materiais num ambiente de radiação é outra das suas utilizações, razão por que o reactor português faz parte de uma rede europeia de pequenos reactores: “Vão fazer-se estudos de materiais para a próxima geração de reactores de produção de electricidade”, explica José Marques, director do reactor português.

Outra das vertentes do reactor é a educação: “Tem sido uma ferramenta de ensino desde o início da sua operação em 1961. Todos os anos recebemos dezenas de alunos universitários, que aí realizam trabalhos experimentais que não poderiam fazer noutro sítio. Recebemos também milhares de estudantes do ensino secundário, que têm assim o primeiro contacto com o ‘nuclear’”, acrescenta José Marques.

A 51ª conversão de um núcleo americano
Com o caso português, os EUA já mudaram o combustível a 51 reactores nucleares de investigação, desde 1978. Nesse ano, lançaram um programa para converter o urânio altamente enriquecido de reactores de investigação em urânio de baixo enriquecimento. O motivo? Se for roubado urânio de um reactor de investigação enriquecido acima de 90 por cento com o isótopo 235, esse material pode ser utilizado para fazer bombas. O melhor, considerou-se, seria deixar de usar urânio muito enriquecido para fins civis. “A única maneira de convencer países que podem ser problemáticos a não usar esse material é dar o exemplo. É não haver excepções para ninguém”, explica o físico José Marques. Em 2004, o programa americano ganhou impulso, em particular por causa dos ataques terroristas de 11 de Setembro de 2001, chamando-se Global Threat Reduction Iniciative. 

Depois disso, os presidentes George W. Bush (EUA) e Vladimir Putin (Rússia) acordaram um programa conjunto: “Tanto os americanos como os russos se comprometeram a fazer a limpeza do mundo. Foram eles que forneceram tecnologia nuclear, cada um na sua esfera de influência. Tomaram a responsabilidade de ir buscar o material que forneceram desde os anos 50, o que não é trivial”, diz José Marques. 

Entre os 51 reactores de investigação de origem americana já convertidos, 14 estão nos EUA (aí, outros 28 aguardam conversão). “Ainda há cerca de outros 50 para ser convertidos que usam urânio de alto enriquecimento fornecido pelos EUA”, conta José Marques. Quanto aos núcleos de origem russa, houve quatro conversões.

Entre reactores americanos e russos, qual é a situação? “Há mais de 100 reactores a operar com urânio altamente enriquecido. Há 20 toneladas de urânio altamente enriquecimento por aí, que dão para fazer centenas de armas nucleares”, refere John Kelly, representante da AIEA. “A conversão de núcleos é um programa de segurança.”


----------



## amando96 (18 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Independemente sendo o risco sísmico alto ou baixo, aqui nem uma estrada conseguem fazer que dure mais que uns meses, agora um reactor nuclear


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2011 às 02:20)

A construção de uma central nuclear em Portugal ia ser uma coisa tão demorada e tão lenta e com derrapagens orçamentais gigantescas...

Primeiro ia demorar anos a escolher o local, depois ia haver interesses dos amigos do partido a querer beneficiar com a construção da central, e depois resta saber se o deixa andar típico português não ia causar um acidente nuclear


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

Energia nuclear exige uma agência de segurança excepcional, de elevada competência técnica e cientifica, independente e incorruptível. É uma coisa que para ser bem feita tem elevados custos que num país pequeno como Portugal não deve fazer muito sentido.  Construir toda uma infraestrutura de estudos, fiscalização, gestão, controlo, etc, só para uma central ? Uma coisa é um país como a França que gere dezenas de centrais, outra é um país pequeno como Portugal. Faz mais sentido uma empresa portuguesa ter activos por exemplo numa empresa francesa ou espanhola que detêm muitas centrais , do que construir uma central isolada aqui. E se um dia mais tarde essa necessidade se tornar inevitável, faz mais sentido a tal agência de segurança e a empresa ser transnacional.


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2011 às 18:31)

> Se acha que a competência custa caro, experimente a incompetência.​


_Miguel Monteiro_


----------



## Paulo H (19 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

Vince disse:


> Energia nuclear exige uma agência de segurança excepcional, de elevada competência técnica e cientifica, independente e incorruptível. É uma coisa que para ser bem feita tem elevados custos que num país pequeno como Portugal não deve fazer muito sentido.  Construir toda uma infraestrutura de estudos, fiscalização, gestão, controlo, etc, só para uma central ? Uma coisa é um país como a França que gere dezenas de centrais, outra é um país pequeno como Portugal. Faz mais sentido uma empresa portuguesa ter activos por exemplo numa empresa francesa ou espanhola que detêm muitas centrais , do que construir uma central isolada aqui. E se um dia mais tarde essa necessidade se tornar inevitável, faz mais sentido a tal agência de segurança e a empresa ser transnacional.



E uma agência em Outsourcing, porque não?

Desde que não fosse mais uma parceria público-privada.. Porque outsourcing de serviços até já nos vamos habituando, aliás, estamos no caminho do e-government (versão ângela merckel) uma versão beta do FMI! 

Ps: apenas uma possibilidade, nada que eu deseje ter para Portugal!


----------



## Knyght (21 Mar 2011 às 01:19)

Ex-secretário de Estado aconselha Portugal a investir em energia nuclear disse:
			
		

> Pedro Sampaio e Nunes, antigo secretário de Estado da Ciência, defende que, apesar do que está a acontecer no Japão, um eventual investimento de Portugal em energia nuclear podia  resolver muitos dos problemas relacionados com “a competitividade da economia”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perderemos competitividade com energia cara!


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2011 às 14:58)

> Ex-secretário de Estado aconselha Portugal a investir em energia nuclear
> 
> Com os reactores de nova geração nada disto teria acontecido”.



Eu não entendo como é que alguém pode afirmar isto sem ser com alguma ligeireza. Mantemos-nos ainda em plena crise, não sabemos sequer a dimensão exacta dela, de como estão na verdade os reactores, primeiro tem que resolver o problema, depois a investigação e inquérito ao que aconteceu levará meses ou mesmo anos. Até é um bocado de mau gosto para não dizer pouco inteligente (para os próprios interessados na industria) nesta altura em que o Japão ainda vive o drama disto estar a levantar-se o tema da central em Portugal. 

Como pode alguém afirmar que nas centrais de 3ª geração isto não aconteceria ? Que eu saiba o que falhou até foi uma coisa secundária, o sismo afectou o fornecimento de energia e o tsunami afectou os geradores diesel de emergência, e isso nada tem a ver com o design dos reactores de 3ª geração. Pode especular-se que nesta 3ª geração não teria havido explosão de hidrogénio, ou que caso os reactores tenham fundido parcialmente, essa fuga seria contida por baixo, mas sem geradores diesel os reactores aqueceriam na mesma e as consequências seriam as mesmas ou outras quaisquer.
O problema com os acidentes é que nunca conseguimos prever tudo o que pode acontecer. Se conseguíssemos prever tudo, o mundo era muito lindo, não haveria acidentes de avião, acidentes de spaceshuttle, etc,etc.




Knyght disse:


> Perderemos competitividade com energia cara!



E qual é o custo da nuclear ? É que há números para todos os gostos, não sou eu que sei qual é a verdade e duvido que tu também saibas, cada lobby puxa os números para onde lhe dá jeito. Custos baixos numa central isolada num país pequeno para mim devem ser mito. Já li contas em que o nuclear ficava até mais caro que as subsidiadas eólicas. E nesses custos não vem o risco como expliquei anteriormente. O Japão se tudo correr bem, conseguirá mitigar a situação, mas mesmo que o problema não se torne grave, os custos de tratar daquilo vão ser enormes e a central está perdida.

Mas sobre custos, vamos a alguns factos concretos que nos dizem respeito a nós por exemplo.
A central que algumas pessoas querem construir em Portugal é o chamado ERP, European Pressurized Reactor, uma central nuclear de 3º geração.

As duas primeiras em construção (early adopters) são a Olkiluoto 3 na Finlandia e Flamanville 3 em França.
Uma das coisas que não gosto é logo ser nova tecnologia. É bom ter a última tecnologia, supostamente mais segura, mas em actividades de alto risco nunca é assim tão bom, prefiro tecnologia amadurecida. Sabiam que por exemplo os sistemas aviónicos que são usados na industria espacial são bastante "desactualizados", e não coisas muito recentes ? Precisamente porque confiam mais em tecnologia com bastantes anos do que em coisas muito recentes.

Regressando ao ERP, no caso da Finlândia, a central começou a ser construída em 2005, era para estar finalizada em 2009, mas as últimas previsões apontam apenas para 2013. De um custo previsto de 3,3 mil milhões € já derrapou até agora para os 6 mil milhões € !

Em França a situação é idêntica, derrapagem de 3,3 para 5 mil milhões, entrada em funcionamento adiada para 2014, custos provavelmente a derrapar ainda mais até lá.

Com o acidente do Japão, é natural que os custos aumentem ainda mais, mais investigação, mais regras, mais fiscalização, etc,etc.

Eu nem sequer sou fundamentalista anti-nuclear, como referi antes, se não houver grandes progressos na energia nos próximos 20 anos provavelmente o nuclear será inevitável mesmo cá. Mas também disse que só acho isso viável com economia de escala, de entidades que fiscalizam e gerem dezenas de centrais, e não uma ou duas isolada.




Para Portugal além da dimensão do país em gerir tudo isso o meu receio é este, nós temos na nossa história um destes excepcionais sismos que a Terra é capaz de produzir. E não sabemos se não podemos voltar a ter, seja já daqui a bocado, seja daqui a mil anos. E se um dia tivermos que lidar com isso já teremos problemas que cheguem para resolver para além duma crise nuclear. Há muitos países onde esse risco é muito menor, não é o caso de Portugal.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megathrust_earthquake





http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/hazard/tsu_travel_time_events.shtml


----------



## Knyght (21 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Vince disse:


> E qual é o custo da nuclear ? É que há números para todos os gostos, não sou eu que sei qual é a verdade e duvido que tu também saibas, cada lobby puxa os números para onde lhe dá jeito. Custos baixos numa central isolada num país pequeno para mim devem ser mito. Já li contas em que o nuclear ficava até mais caro que as subsidiadas eólicas. E nesses custos não vem o risco como expliquei anteriormente. *O Japão se tudo correr bem, conseguirá mitigar a situação, mas mesmo que o problema não se torne grave, os custos de tratar daquilo vão ser enormes e a central está perdida.*



*Se existir um terramoto em Lisboa de 9 achas que alguma coisa irá se manter de pé? Hoje!?*
Uma coisa é certa se existir uma central nuclear em Portugal vai ter se ser construída com os mais altos standarts impostos pela agência internacional de energia atómica e não por algum engº de fim-de-semana como o Sócrates

Muito sinceramente Vince...
Eu coloquei um texto de alguém que parece ser mais competente do que eu e tu, agora imaginem quanto não estamos a perder para a Espanha por estamos a ser idealistas.
Não estou para mais pm's de posts apagados...

P.S:. Foi uma entrevista transcrita da renascença


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Eu comentei umas declarações do senhor, tens algo a dizer ou a discordar ? Parece que não.
E comentei uma fase tua sobre o custo ? Tens algo a dizer ? Parece que não.
O resto é para encher chouriços.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

*Pânico em Almaraz por falso alarme nuclear*

*Guarda Civil Espanhola investiga sabotagem no sistema de alerta:*

Eram quase 10 horas da manhã quando a Presidente da Câmara de Almaraz, Sabina Hernandez, que estava no seu gabinete, ouviu a pior mensagem que poderia imaginar - "Alarme Nuclear!! - Dirijam-se aos pontos de encontro!! - Alarme Nuclear!! "-  surgiu repetidamente no sistema de alerta à população, que existe para o caso de a pequena aldeia se poder tornar algum dia numa pequena Fukushima. Mas não era o caso. Uma falha ou possível sabotagem provocou o disparo do alarme. O pânico gerado na população, foi enorme.

"Foi um alarme social e não um alarme nuclear. Evidentemente todas as pessoas saíram à rua", disse Hernandez. Almaraz de 1400 habitantes tornou-se imediatamente numa colmeia. Felizmente, explica, "as crianças estavam num acampamento de verão". O Director das Relações Institucionais da Central Nuclear esteve na praça principal da pequena localidade para garantir que não tinham nenhum problema. Um dos reactores estava parado para receber combustível e o outro estava a funcionar a 100%.

O alarme tocou durante 15 minutos até ser desligado. O que tinha acontecido? A “alcaldesa” fala apenas "numa falha", mas a Guarda Civil e a Polícia estão a investigar a sabotagem. O alarme só pode ser activado a partir da sub-delegação do Governo ou de uma empresa em Madrid contratada para gerir o Serviço de Protecção Civil da população.

Hernandez insiste que o dispositivo de alarme funcionou perfeitamente, como se fosse real. Os responsáveis da Central demarcam-se do problema: "O sistema, a manutenção e a gestão que são alheios à Central Nuclear de Almaraz, reproduziram uma mensagem de apelo à população para que se concentrassem nos pontos estabelecidos". Embora falso, de todos os níveis de alarme, aquele que foi activado foi o mais grave.

O responsável da campanha anti-nuclear - Ecologistas em Acção, Francisco Castejon, disse que “o pânico que se viveu em Almaraz mostra como os planos espanhóis sobre o nuclear são mal aplicados e que os presidentes de câmara não conhecem os níveis de alarme nem sabem bem o que fazer. Além disso, em sua opinião, tornou-se evidente a falta de coordenação entre os Municípios, Protecção Civil, Guarda Civil e Conselho de Segurança Nuclear: Os exercícios não são levados a sério e vemos agora que as pessoas não estão preparadas e não sabem o que fazer."

Os Municípios têm vindo a exigir há anos melhorias na infra-estrutura nuclear e até coisas básicas, como boa cobertura de telefonia móvel em caso de um acidente nuclear.


----------



## CptRena (26 Abr 2012 às 23:57)

Fizeram hoje 26 anos desde o desastre no reactor nº4 da central eléctrica nuclear de Chernobyl. E o veneno resultante dali ainda continua no presente e continuará, para o futuro que virá, a assombrar-nos.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2012 às 23:31)

Números assustadores:

*Custo do acidente nuclear de Fukushima pode chegar aos 100 mil milhões de euros*



> A Tepco, empresa gestora da central nuclear de Fukushima atingida pelo terramoto e tsunami que abalaram o Japão a 11 de Março de 2011, diz que poderão ser precisos 100 mil milhões de euros para reparar os estragos. Este valor, o dobro do estimado inicialmente, inclui a descontaminação da zona e as indemnizações às vítimas.
> 
> Segundo a imprensa japonesa, a empresa prepara-se para pedir ao Governo que cubra parte dos custos. Esse pedido deverá ser feito nesta quarta-feira, dia em que a Tepco apresenta o plano de gestão para os próximos dois anos.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Público


----------



## CptRena (27 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

Está a dar um documentário ("O Pesadelo dos Resíduos Nucleares") no canal Odisseia muito bom para os apologistas do nuclear, em particular, e para qualquer outra pessoa interessada nesta matéria.

Já está quase no fim, infelizmente


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

só uma ressalva a energia fossil pode já ter feito mais danos que o nuclear


----------

